# Will we get CM9?



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

I was wondring what the likely-hood that we will get CM9 ICS for our showcases? I really like Cyanogenmod and would like to stick with it if they make an ICS version of it!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, New to this forum, need figure out the layout yet


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

ICS is right there tiger.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

sbrissen's taking over the Team Hacksung ICS builds which will eventually be merged into mainline cm9

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, there is hope then!!!


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> sbrissen's taking over the Team Hacksung ICS builds which will eventually be merged into mainline cm9
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


Question Skynet, the teamhacksung team works on all the Galaxy S models right (i9000, Fascinate (Mesmerize/Showcase), Captivate, Epic 4G, Vibrant, etc.)? right?


----------

